# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  مواقع ترجمة

## الوسادة

*


يا أعضاء حصننا الغالي و زواره 



موقع للترجمة من أي لغة لأي لغة و هو 

http://translate.google.com/#



و أيضا موقع للترجمة E 2 E 

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/




مع حبي

الوسادة 
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

تسلميلي يا حلوة  :Bl (5):

----------

